# Nailing plywood to concrete floor



## ernesto

Floormasta78 said:


> From start to finish.. like this heer..


Boy that concrete looks dark. Whats that funny white stuff your using over it floormasta? What did you use for moisture?


----------



## Floormasta78

Ernesto,, the flooring had vct tile before , an abatement company removed it because it had asbestos. I used a moisture cure polyurethane adhesive to glue the plywood and then nailed it.. That was my moisture barrier..


----------



## ernesto

Floormasta78 said:


> Ernesto,, the flooring had vct tile before , an abatement company removed it because it had asbestos. I used a moisture cure polyurethane adhesive to glue the plywood and then nailed it.. That was my moisture barrier..


Do you mind if I use your picture for an article Mista Masta?:smile:


----------



## Floormasta78

Of course not..


----------



## Tech Dawg

What kind of article


----------



## ernesto

Tech Dawg said:


> What kind of article


\
Oh......... just an article about how to do plywood underlayment over concrete.


----------



## Tech Dawg

ernesto said:


> \
> Oh......... just an article about plywood over concrete.


Are you a magazine guy?


----------



## ernesto

Tech Dawg said:


> Are you a magazine guy?


 
No nothing that fancy, just a blogger kinda guy. I got talked into doing a column at floorbiz.com. Any of you guys here could do it.


----------



## Floormasta78

Send me a link ernie.. Or us a link.. [email protected]


----------



## ernesto

Floormasta78 said:


> Send me a link ernie.. Or us a link.. [email protected]


I did, just throw some duba's in front of it. I trust you'll find it.


----------

